# MAC Fluidline and which brush?



## cheryl (Mar 17, 2009)

On the MAC website it says to use a 209 with the MAC Fluidline. I've also seen/heard people use the angled brushes (266, 263...etc). I always wing my eyeliner out (not too much) and I was curious as to which brush I should invest in on my next MAC visit. I have never used gel liner and have wanted to switch over from my liquid liner. Any suggestions on which brush to use?


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 17, 2009)

I use the 209 with my fluidline.  I have also tried the 266, but I find it didn't work as well for me.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 17, 2009)

I always use one of the small angled brushes.  I find I have a lot more control.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 17, 2009)

I use 266, but I haven't tried 209.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 17, 2009)

263


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 17, 2009)

263!  i think it's thinner than the 266.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 17, 2009)

^ It is thinner


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2009)

I use #266 and #210 for Fluidline. Both work fine for me.

HTH!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 17, 2009)

started with 266 then switched to 263 and currently i'm using 209 lolz

it's a process to learn for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 took me awhile hahaha

but i find myself reaching for the 263 or 266 on my lazy days


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

I use the 263, sometimes 209, just depends on what look I'm trying to achieve.. but I definitely think 263 would be the easiest to practice with as a beginner.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help!
I was leaning towards the 263 and now this thread sealed the deal for me


----------



## Sashan (Mar 17, 2009)

The girl at my MAC counter sold me the 208, as it has greater control and would be best for a beginner, but I'm really unco with the angled brush. I went back and purchased the 209, which I love!!! ... still need more practice though


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 18, 2009)

Either 208 or 209!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for asking this!  I was wondering the same thing... I haven't used Fluidline either but was planning on trying it so I wanted to know the same thing.  I have a couple 209's and a 266 but now I have to add a 263 to my list


----------



## MissResha (Mar 18, 2009)

i really like using the 263. its easier for ME to wing with too.


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 20, 2009)

Before u spend so much, try Sonia Kashuk's bent e/l brush


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just purchased the 208 and blacktrack fluidline. I haven't used either so I'm very excited and hoping I can get the whole cat eyeliner down!


----------



## mac_arp4ever (May 30, 2009)

lol i'm so cheap...i went to ac moore and bought a loew-cornell skinny little brush...it's stiff so it gives me the most control...


----------



## gildedangel (May 30, 2009)

I love the 266, but it is harder to wing out liner with it. For winging liner I prefer the 209.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 30, 2009)

I do like the bent eyeliner brush by sonia kashuk


----------



## gigiopolis (May 31, 2009)

I prefer eyeliner brushes like the 209. It's a bit harder to grasp than an angled brush, but with practice, the end result usually looks cleaner and more precise. I prefer using angled brushes with powders.

But if you're not adamant about getting a MAC brush, I'd suggest checking out some cheaper alternatives, too. Pointed liner brushes and angled brushes can splay slightly after some usage, no matter how expensive the brush, so going cheaper might be better (and I've found no quality difference either). It's a good way to get a feel of what kind of brush you'd prefer first - then splurge on MAC for your preferred brush.


----------



## Tahti (May 31, 2009)

I just use a very fine angle brush... I got mine from an art supply store ;D


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I always use one of the small angled brushes.  I find I have a lot more control._

 






 I love the 208.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 2, 2009)

i like a thicker look, so use the #266


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 2, 2009)

I have 263, 266 and 209. Out of those 3, 263 is the best for me. It's really tiny and precise, and really easy to work with. 209 is also precise, but somewhat harder to work with (it's kind of like using a liquid liner) especially for someone who's just starting out with f/l. 266 is not bad by any means but it's somehow too big.


----------



## chiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I use the 209. I never succeeded in using an angle brush...


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually use a tiny, angled brush that came with my Jane mineral gel liner.  I LOVE IT!  I have the 209 and 210, the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush and another eyeliner brush from Stila but I always go back to my tiny, generic angled brush.  If I had to pick a MAC brush, I'd pick the 210.


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2009)

The 266 or the 208 for angled brushes work fine.  I prefer the 208 over the 266.

For a true eyeliner brush, I loveeeeeee the 209 -- it takes getting used to but the effect is fabulous!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 29, 2013)

tepa1974 said:


> I actually use a tiny, angled brush that came with my Jane mineral gel liner. I LOVE IT! I have the 209 and 210, the Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush and another eyeliner brush from Stila but I always go back to my tiny, generic angled brush. If I had to pick a MAC brush, I'd pick the 210.


  Thanks for the tip! I'm gonna check out 210. Looks more my style than the 209.


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 12, 2013)

I ended up buying the 263 and I LOVE it. Man, is it ever easy to manipulate for that winged out look. New fave.


----------

